# Cocci or not



## chickcrazy125 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't think so. But that is a good opportunity to collect a clean sample for the vet to put under a microscope to see what might be going on. It could also be from something the bird ate or shedding of part of the reproductive tract. Kind of hard to tell from the pic.


----------

